# Marietta bear



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Neighbor from our property down there sent me this. Killed on state route 7 just east of new matt by county road 9.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a shame....it's unfortunate that a rare Ohio black bear got hit on the road. Mike


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Seen 1 hit down in hocking hills this last February


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

AKAbigchief said:


> Neighbor from our property down there sent me this. Killed on state route 7 just east of new matt by county road 9.
> View attachment 469215


 I’m surprised that a sighting of one hasn’t been reported yet this spring up here in the N.E counties,usually one or two are spotted . Supposedly young boars getting pushed out from Pa. by the big boy’s during breeding season.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

Watched a big boar cross US 322 from behind my house, walked by me on the lawnmower like he didnt have a care, not something that happens everyday, always knew some were around as when we used to dump hundreds of perch carcasses in the woods behind house , they were always gone the next morning and replaced with scat and tracks


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Wow what are those odds


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

A couple years ago we had pics all over our properties in Noble and Morgan Co's. Then our neighbor and his wife hit and killed one their way to church 1 morning. Must have been the same bear as the pics dried up.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

miked913 said:


> A couple years ago we had pics all over our properties in Noble and Morgan Co's. Then our neighbor and his wife hit and killed one their way to church 1 morning. Must have been the same bear as the pics dried up.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I use to hunt them counties a lot back in the day exclusively for turkey and the people that I knew there would talk of the occasional bear sighting and I would take it with a grain of salt but now years later I gotta wonder. Also hunted the Wayne quite a bit down by the river and heard of bear and mountain lion sightings from the people down there again you gotta wonder.Now with all of the electronics available the proofs in the pics and you can’t argue with that.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

There are more black bear in Ohio than people think.
Saw my first outside Marrietta some 50yrs ago when I was about 9-10yrs old.
Sow and two cubs in a cut corn field at night.
Dad, two brothers and I were deer hunting in that area and dad had taken us out at night spotlighting the fields. We actually got out of the truck and watched them for a good while. Next day we went to ODNR office down that way and dad told officer of our sighting. Officer told dad they knew of the bear family but didn't want it publicized for fear of someone poaching them.
About 25 yrs ago...friends of ours that lived on the back side of Lake Logan on Murphy Rd(dead ends into the lake) saw one bent over rummaging in a 55gal drum at the road turn around at the lake while they were taking a walk one evening.
Fast forward to 5-6 yrs ago....brother brings nephew here to house to zero shotgun in for upcoming Deer gun season. We were setting up targets at edge of yard and brother was looking down ravine with bino's. Saw a black blob far off that when he first scanned...thought it was a garbage bag that had blown in. As he looked at it again...the bear went to all fours and slowly started up over the hill. Lived here 20+ yrs and that's the only one I've seen here but they are spotted often around the area.
Know all the park rangers at Clearcreek Metro...park that's not far from the house here...as well as many at Old Mans Cave park. Bear sightings happen from time to time in both parks and findings a bear sign is even more common. 
Lastly...anyone get around the area of St Rte 22 and Delmont Rd...you'll notice a little deli/market on Delmont just off 22 on east side. The older couple that owns the deli...live...and own several acres of apple orchard on Delmont behind the deli. They get people stopping in the deli on a regular basis saying they just saw bear/bears(cubs) crossing 22 right behind the deli. It's nothing new for the deli owners as they've seen them as well as sign for years in the orchard. Also, their neighbor gets pics on his security cameras on a regular basis as well.
While bear may not be running around the woods in numbers like deer are and surely not a population to have a hunting season on them...there are more bear in Ohio than people think and I could possibly see some type of restricted hunting season in certain zones on them in the next 10-15 yrs.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

We do have a season here, but Myself and a few others in the area have a gentlemens agreement not to hunt them, this last bow season I saw 3, 1 Big boar about 30 yds away from stand, may be same one I saw in yard as its only about 2 miles as the crow flies from home, and one fataszz sow with a yearling probably pushing 200 lbs. Im guessing mom was 450 or better, bout same size as boar. It neat as hell to hear brush breaking thinking its a deer and having a bear show up


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Back in February I was driving by Ravenna Arsenal and could of swore I saw 2 black bears back in a tree line as I was driving to Akron.....


----------

